# 1999 Geo Tracker over-heating. Where is the temperature sensor?



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

do the fans kick in?


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

Usually near the thermostat.

-Radiator fans kicking on?
-Belt going to water pump good? Water pump spinning?
-No air pockets in cooling system / no leaks?
-Not a blown head gasket?

-Dave


----------

